# Qatar Airways - an unusual rejection



## davidoff78 (10 mo ago)

Dear All,

I would hereby like to share you my experience and I am seeking your kind advice.

I submitted an application for a Projet Officer position announced by Qatar Airways in July 2021. After couple of weeks I was invited to the Sonru intwrview, which I did, after that I have not heard from them. Then in January 2022, an HR Consutant called me from Qatar Airways and asked me if I am still available or not for the position, and told me that the salary for the position is 3500 USD + Allowaces. He asked me if I agree the offer to send them confirmation E-mail which I did. Then he asked me to submit an application again and has sent me a link of a position opening, and I did submit it, as he explained me the next step would be another interview with me. More then a month has passed and suddenly I got an E-mail from Qatar Airways stating that I was rejected. 

I called many times to that person, I was calling for two days, he only answerd me once and did not reconise me and suddenly the line was interuppted, and then did not answer my call at all, most curious is that before whenever I called him he was answering me and know me very well. I sent an email as well, asking for clarification, why I was rejected if they have already offered me a package but no response. 

Can anyone experienced something similar?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------

